# Your experience with adrenals?



## Zugora

I think I may be experiencing sxs of low functioning adrenals. I'm feel just awful and I'm hanging on by a thread. I'm wondering if anyone out there has had adrenal issues while taking Armour or thyroid medication? And if so, what were your sxs and how was it treated with the thyroid medication? Also, did you see improvement?

*Here's my story:*
- Hypothyroid-like sxs since I was a teenager and really terrible crushing fatigue the last 3 years. Other sxs include: cold intolerance, low body temp, low blood pressure, extreme fatigue, dry/thinning hair, depression, anxiety, brain fog, tingling in extremeties...
-STRONG family history of hypothyroidism - every woman in my family is hypoT or has Hashi's.
- About 16 months ago, had 4x/day 24-hr saliva test for cortisol levels. Very low. Nothing was done about it.
- Started Armour 6.5 weeks ago...

Now, since starting Armour, I feel like I'm having such a hard time. Here has been my dosing regimen and how I've been feeling since starting Armour:
*
- 1/4 grain for 2 weeks*: crashed first day (in bed all day), then felt both hyper and hypo with heart palps. Hard time adjusting to it. Those "hyper" sxs SLOWLY subsided after 2 weeks. Felt a slight increase in energy and mood, but I had such hyper and hypo sxs, it was hard to tell. After 2 weeks, crashed, and felt the same as I did before Armour ...which is functioning at 30-50%.
*- 1/2 grain for 2 weeks:* same as above. 
*- 3/4 grain for 2 weeks*: same as above. This time the crashing after 2 weeks is beyond terrible. Can barely function, take a shower, go grocery shopping etc.

I'm thinking my adrenals may still be shot. Has anyone had experience with this? If it is adrenals that are causing problems, what should the treatment plan be?

Thanks so much!


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi!

I haven't, but you can get blood work done to check to make sure things are okay. You might want to do that. You might also have them do blook work to check your Vitamin D and your calcium levels. Those two things get depleted easily with thyroid issues.

Patti


----------



## Hashimotogal

I was just recently dx with adrenal fatigue. My Dr. had me take a cortisol test, I had to spit four different times into tubes and it was sent off to a lab. I am on supplements now, which are helping!


----------



## Zugora

Hashimotogal said:


> I was just recently dx with adrenal fatigue. My Dr. had me take a cortisol test, I had to spit four different times into tubes and it was sent off to a lab. I am on supplements now, which are helping!


Hashimotogal, if you don't mind me asking, which supplements are you on for adrenal fatigue? Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot

Beware: getting any sort of adrenal insufficiency actually diagnosed is really, really difficult. Mainstream medicine only seems to recognize either Cushing's Syndrome (too much cortisol) or Addison's Disease (not enough put out by adrenals). There is a *huge* gray area in-between. The saliva test is supposed to be far more accurate and telling than the cortisol blood test. Definitely check out Dr. Lam's website -- he has a ton of info on adrenal fatigue.

The symptoms you are describing sound very similar to mine. I don't think adrenals and quick recovery can go together in the same sentence. They say to treat the adrenals first before treating other hormone issues (thyroid, testosterone, etc.). Which would possibly be why your body is getting mad at you when you try to bump up your thyroid dose.

Best bet is to try to find a doc who understands this stuff, an endocrinologist who understands it, or else a naturopath doc who is very well-versed in it. Wish I had a catch-all solution for you, but I don't. Keep pressing forward and pestering the docs about it. They can help your adrenals along with low amounts of steroids like prednisone or hydrocortisone. And there is the OTC glandulars and herbal supplements, but be careful. I tried one (Gaia herbal) and it seemed to help, then I crashed about a week later.

Let us know what you discover and good luck! hugs3


----------



## kimberllee

i would LOVE to hear more about this experience and how you found a doc to diagnose you.... 
im right on the border of excess coritsol. 1/100 of a point in range. 2 abnormal cortisol tests "slightly" out of range. im miserable.


----------



## Hashimotogal

> Hashimotogal, if you don't mind me asking, which supplements are you on for adrenal fatigue? Thanks!


I take Adrenal C and Adrenal Rebuilder, you can check them out on the website below. I get them at my Dr.s office.

The Dr. that dx me is not the standard Dr., he takes the time to get to know you and spends more than 15 mins with you. 

http://www.adrenalfatigue.org/all-products-1


----------



## audrealjade

I have low cortisol across the board and I've been on a glandular supplement with little improvement. I know exactly how you feel! I tried T3 before fixing my adrenals and it was a nightmare. I literally laid in bed thinking I was dying. My doc is going to prescribe me a low dose of Cortef 7.5mg to hopefully heal the adrenals so I can take Armour. From everything I've read the adrenals are the backbone to everything working. 
Have you taken your temps three times a day for a week? I've done this and my temps varied by 0.6. Normal adrenal temps will vary by 0.3 at the most.


----------

